# ""

## MaK

? 
      ?

----------


## R0N

[size=2]     ?[/size]

----------


## Oburi

:exclaim:  +       :g:

----------


## R0N

[size=2]  ... MaK'y     ,        12.00 .  ,       10     [/size]

----------


## MaK

> [size=2]     ?[/size]

----------


## R0N

:laugh:

----------


## rastakoy

,

----------


## Moloy

> ,

    :D  
       16  :banm:

----------


## MaK

Moloy     16? 
-

----------


## R0N

17,    !:evil:

----------


## Oburi

[font=Times New Roman][size=3]          [font=Verdana][size=2]:angelnot:[/size][/font][/size][/font] 
[font=Times New Roman][size=3]       [font=Verdana][size=2]:alllove:[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Times New Roman][size=3]  21[font=Verdana][size=2]:smoke:[/size][/font][/size][/font] 
[font=Times New Roman][size=3]   23        [font=Verdana][size=2]:crysoon:[/size][/font][/size][/font]

----------


## Ryu

....    ,            :cry:

----------


## Shenone

> 10-12,     "    ",                 .........................

     !

----------


## R0N

[size=2] ...[/size]

----------


## AmoKK

=)    .  www.udaff.com  -     .
  .  !

----------


## MaK

> ....    ,            :cry:

        ().     .   ,              .          .   ...     :innocent:

----------


## Sviata

!!!   ???   ???   ...  ,   ?   !!! ,     ,     ,   !!!    ...  -  ... , ...;))))

----------


## R0N

@   :huray:

----------


## Sviata

!!!:jumping:    !!! ,  !!!  ?:specool:

----------


## Dreem

Ron'o  ,    ,     ,   :bubble:  ....

----------


## Oburi

> !!!:jumping:   !!! ,  !!!  ?:specool:

      ,        ….
      …

----------


## Sviata

)))))))        ...   ... :huray:     !!!!!!!!   ......:in_love:

----------


## AmoKK

...      . 
     =)   ?      ( )      ,         =) 
    (  !       )     ()  ....:smoke:

----------


## Sviata

> ...      . 
>      =)   ?      ( )      ,         =) 
>     (  !       )     ()  ....:smoke:

  , , ...   :  !!!         - !!!   !!!   , ...

----------


## MaK

> !!!   ???   ???   ...  ,   ?   !!! ,     ,     ,   !!!    ...  -  ... , ...;))))

        .   , .       :clap:

----------


## Meladon

9-10  ....

----------


## WISP

)         ( )...    ? ))):pleasantry:

----------

> )         ( )...    ? ))):pleasantry:

  
    ?!

----------


## V00D00People

> ?!

         "" """" ?       ?

----------

> "" """" ?       ?

  
    :)              !

----------


## V00D00People

> :)              !

    ,      :)   

> *WISP:*  
>  )         ( )...    ? )))

  "     - 16 ".        18        . 
   "** "          -  ...      ?

----------


## WISP

> "** "          -  ...     ?

   ,           )))    ...

----------

> ,           )))    ...

  
     ,  !       .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,           )))    ...

      ? _

----------


## Def

> "** "          -  ...      ?

   .
     ...
      ...

----------


## Ula

.      ,     .   ,        ,     .  
                  .     .

----------

> .      ,     .   ,        ,     .  
>                   .     .

    ?!  ???        .                 ?   ,      :(              ?

----------


## Ula

.       .       ,        . 
   ,         .

----------

> .       .       ,        . 
>    ,         .

             ,       !              :)

----------


## Ula

.       .           .      .
        .            ""    ,       100000000  .

----------

> ""    ,       100000000  .

       .

----------


## V00D00People

,      ...  
        -     ""             ,                ,  -   ! (     ,      )...  , ,        !    ,           ,     ! 
... ,

----------

> ,      ...

      !         !!!         ......              :)

----------


## unique_emperor

V00D00People:     ,    ,                ,                   !

----------

> V00D00People:     ,    ,                ,                   !

   
    ...........

----------


## Ula

.            ?     ?
  ""    ,        .
         .

----------


## V00D00People

> ........

  ,    ,      .   

> *unique_emperor*
>   ,                ,                   !

   .     ""              (   ,     ).

----------


## unique_emperor

> ...........

    !   !

----------

> .            ?     ?
>   ""    ,        .
>          .

    !        .          .

----------


## unique_emperor

> !        .          .

       !:feministen:

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,    ,      .   
>  .     ""              (   ,     ).

              (  )

----------

> !:feministen:

     :)

----------


## unique_emperor

> :)

      ?

----------


## Ula

.  .
         ""   .

----------

> ?

               .   

> .  .
>          ""   .

       !         .   ,  !    80  .   20%    .

----------


## Condor

> !         .   ,  !    80  .   20%    .

         20 % :))

----------

> 20 % :))

     ,   .

----------


## Tail

:       (   !)    :wacko2:  !   !       ?!   -     . ,     -      .

----------

:)     !      !!!        ,        .      ,         !!!

----------


## unique_emperor

> :)     !      !!!        ,        .      ,         !!!

                !     !:party:
     !

----------


## Ula

.                   .           .                         ,      : , ,            .

----------

?!        ?          .      .

----------


## Ula

.            .      .

----------


## madcat

> !         .   ,  !    80  .   20%    .

  ...    ,  - ""  20%....         :acute:

----------


## unique_emperor

> ...    ,  - ""  20%....         :acute:

    !:grin:

----------

> ...    ,  - ""  20%....         :acute:

  
      :grin:

----------


## unique_emperor

> ...    ,  - ""  20%....         :acute:

  !      !:blum2:

----------


## V00D00People

> !      !:blum2:

  ,  ,         ,       13 ...

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,  ,         ,       13 ...

       ?:stink:

----------

!!!

----------


## WISP

> V00D00People:     ,    ,                ,                   !

   .:hang2:

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

,       ,    ???     ,     ???    ???
     ,   ,     ,     .
        - "  -   ".
  ,      ,  ,      ...     ,       ,      .   ,      ,       ... ..       .

----------

!   .

----------


## Ula

> ,      ,  ,      ...     ,       ,      .   ,      ,       ... ..       .

   . 
 !!!!!!!!

----------


## madcat

> !   .

  , ,  ...,   ... -  :declare:

----------


## Maya

...     ,  ...   ...  : -                 ... ,        ...     "  !:skull: "(     :derisive: )   ,  -,  ...        -!  ,   ,      ,      ...   ... 
  ,   ,  ,      ,      !     ...   ...      ,   ,     ...    ,       ...     ...     !  !      !          ,     ... ,  ?     ,      ,   ,     !       ,       ,       ...    ,  ,   ,    ,  !    ,   ...   ,   ,   !    23  (!!!!!!!)     ...     ..      ...    ,   !    ...     ,       ...      ,   ,           ...   - , , ...      ...   ,  ...     ... (    ,     ! )      ...   , ,  ,        , ,    ,  , ,   ...  ,  ,  ,  ,     ... ,    ...    ...     ...        ,       ,      :       ...   ,        !    - ,        !     ,      ,   ,      !      , ,    ! 
  ,      ,    ,    ?   ,    ,   ,     ...

----------

> , ,  ...,   ... -  :declare:

  
 !!!      .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> !!!      .

  -,  !!!      , ,  -   ,    !!! :)  
,    - ... ...    ...

----------


## Tail

> :)     !      !!!        ,        .      ,         !!!

     :taunt:     ?!     ...   ,  .     ,     .   (   :smile3:),           :sarcastic:

----------


## unique_emperor

?!   !

----------


## V00D00People

> DevilsAdvocate :
>      ,       ...

   ,         !  ,   ?      , ,      ,   ?     

> :
>          !   .

    ,     .   ?     ?   

> Milka:
> "  ! "  !...   23 ....   ,  ...     !...   ...    ...    !...

  ,    - ... ... ()
           .    

> unique_emperor:
>     ?!   !

   ,        :)

----------


## madcat

:      , ,        !:girl_sigh:

----------

!

----------

.              .

----------


## madcat

> .              .

   , ,   ?  ;)

----------

> , ,   ?  ;)

   .   !!!!

----------


## Maya

> ,    - ... ...    ...

       ... ?    ...    ,   ...    

> ,    - ... ... ()
>            .

   ,    ...   

> .              .

        (       ),            2-3  ... ,       !

----------


## Mila

,      ?

----------


## Uksus

.
  ,    .
   .
ֳ,      ?

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,      ?

    :skull:150-160:skull::girl_sigh:

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      ?

  ...   10 (      ) 
      .      ,         ...        :wacko2:

----------


## Mila

> .      ,         ...        :wacko2:

     22   
   ,        ?

----------


## madcat

> .   !!!!

  .... :pooh_honey:   

> ...   10 (      ) 
>       .      ,         ...        :wacko2:

  
   ???? ,          ., ,      ????        !  n-       :grin:

----------


## V00D00People

> 22   
>    ,        ?

       ...  
    :  *       ?* 
 :
 -  -   -    *0-5-* 	 	        82	43.39%	 *5-10-* 	         	37     19.58%	 *10-15-* 	 	12	6.35%	 *15-20-* 	 	11	5.82%	 *20-25-* 	 	11	5.82%	 *25-30-* 	 	5	2.65%	 *30-35-* 	 	4	2.12%	 *35-40-* 	 	2	1.06%	 *40-45-* 	 	0	0%	 *45-50-* 	 	0	0%	 *50-55-* 	 	1	0.53%	 * 50-* 	        24     12.70% 
       10 (0-5,5-10)   50.       10  ,   50    - .

----------

> .... :pooh_honey:

   
   :)

----------

> :skull:150-160:skull::girl_sigh:

  ,          :)

----------


## Ula

> 10 (0-5,5-10)   50.       10  ,   50    - .

     ?  10  16   25   .
   70   20    .

----------

> ?  10  16   25   .
>    70   20    .

      70    320??????????????????????? 
  30         40  ?

----------


## Ula

26         .                .      30 - 40  .   .         .

----------


## Mila

> ...  
>     :  *       ?* 
>  :
>  -  -   -    *0-5-* 	 	        82	43.39%	 *5-10-* 	         	37     19.58%	 *10-15-* 	 	12	6.35%	 *15-20-* 	 	11	5.82%	 *20-25-* 	 	11	5.82%	 *25-30-* 	 	5	2.65%	 *30-35-* 	 	4	2.12%	 *35-40-* 	 	2	1.06%	 *40-45-* 	 	0	0%	 *45-50-* 	 	0	0%	 *50-55-* 	 	1	0.53%	 * 50-* 	        24     12.70% 
>        10 (0-5,5-10)   50.       10  ,   50    - .

      ,             ... ,      ,       ,        (     )

----------


## Oburi

> 26         .                .      30 - 40  .   .         .

       ?     ...:new_russian:
      4...

----------


## Ula

.       .

----------


## V00D00People

> ?  10  16   25   .
>    70   20    .

      ,    .  
      (   )     18-20 ,  ""  ,     ...   

> Ula  
>    26         .                .      30 - 40  .   .         .

  ,        .        :)

----------

> 26         .                .      30 - 40  .   .         .

  
   , !        .      .         !

----------


## Maya

,  - ,          !       2!  22.       !  ...   

> (   )     18-20 ,  ""  ,     ...

              ,     19 !       ...   ,   !

----------


## V00D00People

> ,     19 !       ...   ,   !

        ,   19    3  :)        ,    17-18 
 ...         ?:))

----------


## unique_emperor

> ,   19    3  :)        ,    17-18 
>  ...         ?:))

    3  1         ...     !:)       !:wild:

----------

?!         :)

----------


## unique_emperor

> ?!         :)

   !     ,         !:agree:

----------

> !     ,         !:agree:

  
     :)))

----------


## V00D00People

> !     ,         !:agree:

           ...

----------


## unique_emperor

> ...

     :mamba:

----------


## V00D00People

> :mamba:

----------


## unique_emperor

> 

               !?

----------


## V00D00People

> !?

     ?...

----------

,       .

----------


## Def

...      :hunter: :)

----------


## P0rn0

,    ?  :  ,        ?       ,   ?         ,        
,      ,    ,     :  ,    ,    . ,  ,   !  
    -.  ,     ,     -   ,    :         ,        . 
,       ,       i    :     ,    ,       ? , ,  ,   -      ,    . .  -,         . 
 , -    , -       (,   , )  ,       ,         .  
,           ,    ,  ,              . 
,   ,       ,        .                         ?!  
        ? -  .  
  :      .     *:* __

----------


## Lana

,    ? :vampire:       ?      :  ?

----------


## Tail

,    .    :
   ""... ;)

----------


## Lana

> ,    .    :
>    ""... ;)

  
,     
 :
      ,        ,        ,      ,    :     ,    . 
     ,

----------


## Tail

> ,   
>  :
>      ,

  -:,   :)      :)
-:     ?!    -  -, ,  "" -    ,        .        ;)
-:          - .    ,       . 
   ,    ;)           .         ,    - .    ** ,      ;)

----------


## Lana

27  ,   .
   -   -       7- ,    ?
  ?
    ?
,     .
 ..       ,  ,  .
    .:p  
   ,   , ,     ,       ,      ? 
!    ,     , ,   ,   ?  ,

----------


## Def

...     .        .         . !!! . ,  ( ) ,  (  ,    )   14- ,      ,    .     -... .  ...  
   ,  .

----------


## Slavic7

:meowth:

----------


## Def

> :meowth:

  .        .:sarcastic:

----------


## Tail

> -   -       7- ,    ?
> !    ,     , ,   ,   ?  ,

  -:   ?           .
-:   :)    :)) 
      ,   !

----------


## Tail

> ...     .        .  
>    ,  .

   !          !!! :))
   -   :"   ";)

----------


## Lana

,       ,     ,   -  .     ,     , 5 ,

----------


## Tail

> ,       ,     ,   -  .     ,     , 5 ,

       ;)?
  ,    *        :(

----------


## Lana

,  . 
        ,     ,     .

----------


## Def

> -   :"   ";)

  http://www.chtotakoe.info/articles/imxo_17.html

----------


## madcat

> http://www.chtotakoe.info/articles/imxo_17.html

  λ :     . :good:  :acute:

----------


## Tail

> http://www.chtotakoe.info/articles/imxo_17.html

  :sarcastic_hand: :)

----------


## __

20-            *  *

----------


## intim_kiev!

,   ,  ,         ,    ,     (  )    ,    ,  ,   .    ,    ,     ,   3 ,    ,   .  2     ,    ,     ,    .           ,        ,     ,      ,   , .           ,      ,    ,   ,        slam_kiev@voliacable.com     445324443.

----------


## Tail

> ,      ,   , .

  ,    .      ,     ,       .         .

----------


## RESIDENT

:)
       (        :)        :) )
          :)        :)

----------


## nickeler

2intim_kiev!....     ,  ?    -    .  -   :     .      .        ?       . 
       (  )    ?          ?      ,      ?

----------


## V00D00People

> (        :)        :) )
>           :)        :)

  ,                :)) 
   "" ?    ?    ?    ?

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,   ,  ,         ,    ,     (  )    ,    ,  ,   .    ,    ,     ,   3 ,    ,   .  2     ,    ,     ,    .           ,        ,     ,      ,   , .           ,      ,    ,   ,        slam_kiev@voliacable.com     445324443.

  ׸  ?????        !!!        ???        ???
 -  ! ,   ,      .      ,    - . 
nickeler +1 !!!

----------


## RESIDENT

:)
             ? :)

----------


## V00D00People

> :)
>              ? :)

    ,   ? 
   ?   ... ,     .

----------

[QUOTE] 

> .

     ,     .   ,  .  
      .

----------


## V00D00People

[QUOTE=;18089] 

> .

   -,        ... -....

----------


## aneisha

[QUOTE=;18089] 

> .

    -,    ?    ,  ,   () (),      ,  -   - .  -     ,                .

----------


## V00D00People

[QUOTE=aneisha;18093] 

> -,    ?    ,  ,   () (),      ,  -   - .  -     ,                .

      -"    ,    "...     ...        ?          :)

----------


## intim_kiev!

,     ,         ,     ,         ,      ,     ????  .

----------


## Marisya

> ,     ,         ,     ,      *   ,      ,*     ????  .

  :)) :)) :))
    ! 
       ? ???

----------


## Def

**. .

----------


## intim_kiev!

,  ????      ,     ???    2      ,      ,      ,       ,        ,            ,     .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,  ????      ,     ???    2      ,      ,      ,       ,        ,            ,     .

      .     , ..   .       5  ,       ..       ,       .     ???
     ..       !!!
 ,  ,  ,    ,    .
      ,     !  !!!      !         !!! :)

----------


## Tail

> ,     !  !!!      !         !!! :)

    -      .    , :   -  -?

----------

> ,     ,         ,     ,         ,      ,     ????  .

   !     ..

----------

> ..       !!!
>  ,  ,  ,    ,    .
>       ,     !  !!!      !         !!! :)

  
  ?!      "      ",   .    !!!    . -  .    ,    :(  ,  ;)       .     ,       .

----------


## aneisha

[QUOTE=V00D00People;18095] 

> -"    ,    "...     ...        ?          :)

   ,       .     , -  ?  -  "             ... 
         ,    .   ,       .   -.     - !

----------


## V00D00People

> ,       . 
>     , -  ?  
>  -  "             ...  
>          ,    .   ,       .   -.     - !

   ,    ,  . 
,      ,       . 
      ? 
    -(),     "  ,    -",     \         ?

----------


## aneisha

> ,    ,  . 
> ,      ,       .

  , .    ,    ,       .   ,    ,     .      .   

> ??

   ,   ,               .  .    

> -(),     "  ,    -",     \         ?

          ...        .    ,    - .              .

----------


## intim_kiev!

> ?!      "      ",   .    !!!    . -  .    ,    :(  ,  ;)       .     ,       .

       ,     2   ,     ,   -       -    ,    ,      ,      ,             3   -  -     ...

----------


## Def

> ...

   .     ,    ...

----------

> ,     2   ,     ,   -       -    ,    ,      ,      ,             3   -  -     ...

      ,   !       .    .           .     .

----------


## nickeler

*   ,     
  ,  ,   ,     ,    .     ,  .      -    ,   .          ?        ,   ?     "    ,   !       .    .           .     ."           -  .   -     .     ,    .
  ,      -        ? ?    -    - -. 
  , ,  ,   ?

----------

> -  .   -     .     ,    .

  ?

----------


## Marisya

...
  " "    ...
     "  " ?
 ....     :- !  ! 
        .

----------


## V00D00People

,  -...   

> ,   !

       ?

----------

> ?

  
 ,   ,   !     ..., .  
P.S     ,          ,    

> ,    .

   

> !!!

       ????

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   ,   !     ..., . 
>      ????

  -  ,        ???         ,           ...  
,  .

----------

> ,  .

      .

----------


## Marisya

** ,        . 
   ,     ,      *    ?*  ** . 
           .()

----------


## V00D00People

> .

  ** !
   ""  ,     !     ,        ?      ? !

----------

> ** !
>    ""  ,     !     ,        ?      ? !

  
  !!!      ,      !    .     .      ,   !    ,       .

----------


## intim_kiev!

> !!!      ,      !    .     .      ,   !    ,       .

      ,     ,   ,     !!!!       - ,    ,    !!!    ,        ,    ,    ,   ,  !!!!   ,  ,    ,     ..     ,          ,        ,    ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## intim_kiev!

> ,   ,   !     ..., .  
> P.S     ,          ,    
>      ????

      ,  ,   !!!!
     ,         ,     ,   !!!

----------


## V00D00People

> ,         ,     ,   !!!

  www.intimkiev.com/  -? :))

----------


## intim_kiev!

> www.intimkiev./  -? :))

  http://gerasim-kiev.narod.ru      !!!!!

----------


## Tail

> http://gerasim-kiev.narod.ru      !!!!!

     HTML (   ;)) +   :no2:

----------


## intim_kiev!

> HTML (   ;)) +   :no2:

        ,   ,           .

----------


## intim_kiev!

> ,   ,           .

     ,    ,   ,      (        ,      ,       )   ,    ,           ,     ,        ,             ,    .    ,       10   ,       ,   !!!!!       ,  ,          .        , ,    !!!!

----------


## Tail

> ,     ,        ,             ,    .    ,       10   ,       ,   !!!!!       ,  ,          .        , ,    !!!!

     ,     -     "".     ,      :suicide:     :pooh:

----------


## intim_kiev!

> ,     -     "".     ,      :suicide:     :pooh:

     ......

----------

> ......

     ,   - .         !      .     , .

----------


## MaK

> 9-10  ....

      -  :pleasantry:   

> .              .

    .      (--...(3- )  - 2-   )     .  :umnik2:

----------


## (:_:)

.... ...       ...))):pig_ball: :pig_ball: :pig_ball: :pig_ball: :pig_ball:

----------


## V00D00People

> .... ...       ...))):pig_ball: :pig_ball: :pig_ball: :pig_ball: :pig_ball:

         :)) 
         ?

----------

> .      (--...(3- )  - 2-   )     .  :umnik2:

       ,?

----------


## laithemmer

??

----------


## V00D00People

> ??

      , ""      , ,     ,    ...

----------


## laithemmer

> , ""      , ,     ,    ...

   :)) 
̳      !
    ,   ,       ??

----------


## V00D00People

> :)) 
> ̳      !

     .   

> ,   ,       ??

          ! :)

----------


## laithemmer

,     ,    -     ,   ,   .    ,    !!!
      ,      ,  ,   ...
!!!!

----------


## 2Z'Z

...  ...    ?      ..        :take_example: 
       ,    
,  " " ..

----------


## laithemmer

> ...  ...    ?..

      .        ,    ,     "",   .
  - . ϳ -  .    -,   "     ,   ".
!

----------


## 2Z'Z

""..? ,     ...      ..      17-18(   ).
..   ..   ..
  ...  
 ..  ()

----------


## laithemmer

> ..   ..   ..
>   ...

      ""??:to_babruysk:

----------


## 2Z'Z



----------


## Def

.:))

----------


## laithemmer

> 

   ,   ?! ,  ...       : , ,  , .    ""     ,  !
!

----------


## 2Z'Z

> ,   ?! ,  ...       : , ,  , .    ""     ,  !
> !

    ...    lighthammer?
  ...
     ...............  
4%       19  59     ...
 -/ ...
  :pig_ball: 
  , ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ...    lighthammer?
>   ...
>      ...............

     - -...,      - ...   

> 4%       19  59     ...
>  -/ ...
>   :pig_ball: 
>   , ...

       :     ,      ??
  .  ,   "" -  ,   ,   !!  , ,         -        !:sarcastic:

----------


## Savercore

,     ,   ,     -     ...  ,   ,       ...      ,   50$   - ,    ... ,  !

----------


## laithemmer

?! ,   ,   . ͳ,          !

----------

> ().     .   ,              .          .   ...     :innocent:

  
  ...       10000000,     
[quote=aneisha;18093] 

> -,    ?    ,  ,   () (),      ,  -   - .  -     ,                .

  
100%   ...      "          ...  " 
    ...

----------

> , ""      , ,     ,    ...

  
   ""    ,

----------


## Savercore

> ?! ,   ,   . ͳ,          !

    ,  ,   ,       ,  ,      ?

----------


## Uksus

> ,  ,   ,       ,  ,      ?

      ,  ?
        .  
  !!! !   : "      ".        ?    ?

----------


## V00D00People

> !   : "      ".        ?    ?

    "      " :)
      "   " ?
    " ",       .
    ,   () -       (     ),        :)
    ,     ,  -                 ( , , ,   . .).
       ,         .

----------


## Uksus

.   .     .     :           .           .   ,               ,   "  ". 
,   Ҳ    -,    ,      .       ,     - , , ,   . .       ,            .

----------


## admin

> .   .     .     :           .           .   ,               ,   "  ".

    ( ', ,  )   : "       ,   ,        ". 
     ,   ,       22 - 25 ,   , ,  (  ,   ),    .    ,           .  

>   ,            .

    ,     ,     '      ,                    ,   .
ͳ  ,       3  ,    ,    ,      . 
    ,  -,   ,       ,         , -,     ,    ,  ,    -     .
   ,     ,         ,        ,       . 
   ,  ,      .

----------


## rust

> " ",       .

          .

----------


## Uksus

> ,   ,       22 - 25 ,   , ,  (  ,   ),    .    ,           .

  
      . ͳ        .   

> ,     ,     '      ,                    ,   .
> ͳ  ,       3  ,    ,    ,      .

  - 泺  ?   .   ,       ,      ,         .    ,    -,             ?
   ,               

> ,  -,   ,       ,

      

> -,     ,    ,  ,    -     .
>    ,     ,         ,        ,       .

   ,    - .       ,        ,     *            ?

----------


## admin

> - 泺  ?   .   ,       ,      ,         .    ,    -,             ?
>    ,

       ,    /     -  ?
  .  ""    ,     ,      ,   .     ,    -   ,       .       ,   .
,        .     ,      . ,      , ,    .
   (  ),       ,    ,       ,   ""    (    ,        )  

> ,    - .       ,        ,     *            ?

        "" .   (    )    ,   ,          '.    ,   ,    ,    .        . , ,   90 - 60 - 90   ,        ,  ,   , ,   .     , ,   .  ,   70-80%   ()           .
 , '      '.
ͳ  ,      "" ,          .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  ,   ,       ,  ,      ?

   !      -    ,     ! 
 ,   ?  ,   ?!
     ....

----------


## Uksus

> ,    /     -  ?

    "  "   "",        ,    ,  .        ,      ,        ,  ,                 -   .    

> ...

  ֳ  :)  ,  ,        . ,      .

----------


## rust

> ,      .

    Caps Lock       .

----------


## laithemmer

> ... ,                 -   .

  +1     ""  ...   ...

----------


## Savercore

> ,  ?
>         .  
>   !!! !   : "      ".        ?    ?

      ...

----------


## Uksus

> ...

  ? :   

> ,  ,   ,       ,  ,      ?

  -,   ,    .
-,  .  ,        .
  ,    "      ,  ...",   : ,               ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## AnnaVel

,  ,   -     ,       ,       ? ,   ,       -    .     "   -     "  
  ,  ,            ???   ... 
,,    ,    "   " "?

----------


## Uksus

23 ,   2 , ,  ,     .      
,        . , - ,       
    ,             ,     .

----------

(    )?   ?

----------


## Uksus

> (    )?   ?

  ,         . 
        ,   " ",     . ,  ...      ,       , .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,         . 
>         ,   " ",     . ,  ...      ,       , .

  ͺ, ,   ,   !!!

----------


## Savercore

> !      -    ,     ! 
>  ,   ?  ,   ?!
>      ....

  1.    ,      ...
2.    ,   ,   ( )      (     ).     ,   ,   ...

----------


## laithemmer

> 1.    ,      ...
> 2.    ,   ,   ( )      (     ).     ,   ,   ...

  -, " "   -    ,    : " ,   ,     !"
-, "  ":      -   .    -        . 
   -    ,    . 
   -    ,       (          )!!!!
:         ,    ,       ( ?!).
   ?

----------


## V00D00People

,   -   

      , ,  ,   
        . 
         ,  


       ,   .

----------


## Savercore

> ?

      ...

----------


## laithemmer

))         ...   ...   !

----------


## salamandric

> ,   -   
> 
>       , ,  ,   
>         . 
>          ,  
> 
> 
>        ,   .

  ,    .
                  ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ,    .

      ,   :)   -      

> ,

        :)

----------

20-  ,  ?

----------


## V00D00People

> 20-  ,  ?

        - .

----------


## Def



----------


## Tail

> - .

  +1

----------


## __

...   
1-  . ???    ? 
2-   .         ,  :     ,     ?      .   -  
3-                ,  ? 
4-     !      .        .            .            . 
5-     .    .     .         .     .        ,    .           .  ,         .        .      .    .      . 
....  
,   ...

----------


## Tail

> ...
> ,   ...

   (?! ),      ?

----------


## salamandric

> ....
> ,   ...

            5  ( )   ,      ,    ,         ,        , ,        ,           !!!

----------


## V00D00People

* salamandric*,   ,    ...

----------


## laithemmer

> 20-  ,  ?

  ,    ?      ,      ...
   

> 

        ?!               
  ......

----------


## aneisha

- .    ,       . ҳ   ,    .     "         ,    - ".   ,  ,    .   ,     -. ,   ,    . 
  -      , ,!!!!

----------


## laithemmer

> -      , ,!!!!

       " "

----------


## aneisha

2 laithemmer

-    ,    ,     ...
-   ,     ,    ....:))))

----------


## laithemmer

> 2 laithemmer
> 
> -    ,    ,     ...
> -   ,     ,    ....:))))

     ....

----------


## Elvi$

,    2   ,    .     ,         .    __    .
..    ,

----------


## Intim_kiev

, ,       ????         ???

----------


## aneisha

?

----------

> , ,       ????         ???

   ,.

----------

> , ,       ????         ???

     ,

----------


## Tail

> , ,       ????         ???

     ?

----------


## Intim_kiev

> ,

     ,  .        ,        ,       http://gerasim-kiev.narod.ru          ,      .    ,    , 14 , 8 ,          ,      ,      ,       ,     ,      ,    ,      ,     ,       .       ,       ,       ,         ,      .   -,   ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

?

----------


## Intim_kiev

!!!!

----------


## **SEM**

> !!!!

   -       !!!

----------


## Uksus

> !!!!

  ĳ   !!!
  )

----------


## Tail

> !!!!

   .            .     ?

----------


## Ihor

> .            .     ?

          ...

----------


## salamandric

?      
.   .       
     .      

    ,     .     
     ,     .   
     .      
       .   ,    
   .       .

.           .

----------


## Intim_kiev

> -       !!!

     ,   .  ,    .

----------


## Def

.  ...

----------


## Intim_kiev

> -       !!!

    ,    .

----------


## **SEM**

?!  ..  -     ?!

----------


## Intim_kiev

,      ,    ,        ,          ,    .       ,           !!!

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      ,    ,        ,          ,    .       ,           !!!

   !     " "!  
...   ,     -       .       "", -   ""  ...  *
Intim_kiev*         ... " "? , -  "       "    ?

----------


## laithemmer

,  ...*V00D00People*,       ?!  *Intim_kiev*,   -        ... ,  . 
, ""    "",      ,     ,    ....

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  ...*V00D00People*,       ?!

  
 ?    

> , ""    "",      ,     ,    ....

      ! 
...   ,        ,     -    ... ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

     ?    ,    ... ,  ,  ,           

> !
> ...   ,        ,     -      ""  ... ?

  ... ,     -   ,   .    ,      - ....       , Ͳ ....

----------


## Tail

> ,      - ....       , Ͳ ....

   
  ,   -   Intim_kiev

----------


## **SEM**

> ,      ,    ,        ,          ,    .       ,           !!!

                 ?!  ---       ))))        !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   -   Intim_kiev

  ,     .   !!!
    ? ....

----------


## salamandric

> ?!  ---       ))))        !

     . Intim_kiev -       
    (     ,  , ,  . ),        .      
. Intim_kiev,   .??     ?         ,

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   -   Intim_kiev

     ,  -...        ...

----------


## salamandric

Intim_kiev-    ,          (    ),              ()      ,    ,  .    ???.

----------


## Intim_kiev

> Intim_kiev-    ,          (    ),              ()      ,    ,  .    ???.

         2 ,   ,    .      18.

----------


## Elvi$

)

----------


## derentur

- .       .        .  ,    . ,  ,           .         "- ".         .    ""       .    .
        -       ,    "".   ,          .  
  .
        ,       . 
         .
     .

----------


## MaK

> )

    ,      =)))

----------


## Ket

> !   .

       -        ?

----------

20    ,      !       -? !!!     ,   -,      ....    !   ,       ,       ,   !

----------


## Dima0011

> 20    ,      !       -? !!!     ,   -,      ....    !   ,       ,       ,   !

   . 
      .    .

----------


## V00D00People

**,          ?           , ,  ,      -  ?   ,         25?    35?       ?

----------


## admin

**.     ,         "    ?  ? ,   ,   ".
         ,        ,    ,  ,         -   "",      ...

----------


## Odo

> **.     ,         "    ?  ? ,   ,   ".
>          ,        ,    ,  ,         -   "",      ...

          . Sic transit gloria mundi.

----------

...   ,               !!!        ,         ,  ....(  ,     !!!)

----------


## V00D00People

-     .         20,    15   ...  ,    20 -  . ,          -   .        -   .

----------


## Odo

> ...   ,               !!!        ,         ,  ....(  ,     !!!)

  ֳ,     ?      ,      ?   ,     ,      ,     ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## steam

.    .
:    
Azzkii_Sotona:  ?! ,    .    .
Fenix:     :    ,  ,       
 :
Ksenia (22:38) :
 
Berserker (22:39) :
  ? 
Ksenia (22:39) :
 
Berserker (22:39) :
...    (  
     =)

----------


## Candy_Baby



----------

> ,          -   .

   ?

----------


## laithemmer

-      ,    ,     ?  ,    , ??
      ...
        ,    ,    ,      .
      -  ))  , **.    -    ,   .     ,    .     ,    , .   ,          ,   "  ".

----------


## InTheMatrix

...   )))

----------


## Candy_Baby

:)

----------


## Mr.Kronko

, ,   !!

----------


## V00D00People

?

----------


## aneisha

*V00D00People*,         "  " - ,  , , ,   , ?

----------


## V00D00People

> *V00D00People*,         "  " - ,  , , ,   , ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

**  

        ,      ,

----------

?

----------


## MaK

=)
    =))     .
    -

----------


## rust

> =)
>     =))     .
>     -

  +1

----------


## aneisha

** ,     ???????? *,     ()  )))))))))*

----------

.
        .

----------


## Olio

** ,   ?  ?)))))

----------

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))

----------


## Olio

, ^  !!!!^ )))))))))

----------

?)))))))

----------


## Olio

...  )))       )))

----------


## Tail

.  -:      ?

----------


## Olio

*Tail*,    )))

----------


## Tail

> *Tail*,    )))

              ,

----------


## Olio

,  !  !))))

----------


## Tail

> ,  !  !))))

----------

...   , .

----------


## komandorVik

!

----------


## __

,  ... 
    ...     !

----------


## Kaldun



----------


## serg1975

>

----------


## V00D00People

?
    ,        .
  ,    ?   
   -    ,      ,  ...

----------


## Dreem

-?  :)

----------


## Mihey

,   ,      ...

----------

